# 5670 or 4850



## gonzominium (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm stuck between getting these two cards and i cant decide which one is better, I'm probably getting a new rig this summer so I'm not too concerned about DX11 support on this rig, I'm just upgrading my card and giving my old 4670 to my girlfriend, so any ideas?  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150351

or...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102869

thanks alot in advance and just curious is 256 bit DDR3 better than 128 bit DDR5?


----------



## Phxprovost (Jan 17, 2010)

I  just faced this problem a few days ago, i bought the same 4850 and it does everything i need it to do and ill be happy until my real upgrade at the end of this year.  The thing to remember is that while the 5670 is DX11....its still a budget card.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 17, 2010)

4850

More horsepower
Needs power imput
Long
Loud(?)
No DX11
Munches a good bit of power

5670

Less horsepower
No extra power needed
Short
Quiet
DX11
Green

Since they're going to be the exact same price after shipping, I'd go with the 5670, but that's just me.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 17, 2010)

For gaming I would go with the 4850, as you said yourself and pretty much answered your own question, you are upgrading a little later on this year.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 17, 2010)

I would go with the 4850, its still a great card. The 5670 is a pretty low end card, even if you're trying to get into DX11, a 5670 wouldn't be the best pick. It really depends what your trying to do, gaming wise the 4850 would be the best pick imo, but if you're just upgrading your card just to upgrade, then you could always go with the 5670, cause it's cheaper and it's backed up with DX11 support. If gaming is the main priority of the machine, then the 5670 isn't going to suit you much at all.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 17, 2010)

you can also find 4850's for 80 and under now, so you can save there tooo!

then when you go 5000 series you jump on the 5890


----------



## LagunaX (Jan 17, 2010)

4850 - it's cheap and still a pretty good card.
Be sure to flash to my custom bios:


> Hd 4850 "standard card" custom bios 700/1100 CCC 9.2 compatible
> Hi guys,
> 
> was playing around with my old visiontek hd 4850's and as you know they had a pretty crappy bios that let the card idle up to 69c. Definitely needed a better bios and had one but ever since the newer CCC 8.12 and up the high voltage custom bios' didn't work. Actually anything above 1.158v won't work.
> ...



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=220212


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 18, 2010)

Considering your resolution -14/9, I'd go for the 5670- it would suit you quite nicely. I agree with the majority tho - it is considerably weaker, however it will have a much greater resale value after 6-12m than the 4850. Plus if you do decide to keep it, it is a much better HTPC card. I woudn't be surpriced if you could run it fanless with a decent aftermarket cooler.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 18, 2010)

5750 would be a nice choice too you know.
Much better than 5670 and 4850 and 4870.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131331
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102859


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 18, 2010)

kurosagi01 said:


> 5750 would be a nice choice too you know.
> Much better than 5670 and 4850 and 4870.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131331
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102859



+1 It would be a nice middle ground.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Go with the HD4850, it crushes the HD5670 in performance, nothing else really matters.  

The HD5670 is DX11 capable, but it already struggles to handled DX10 games, forget about DX11...


----------



## gonzominium (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying it for me, when i saw how much more stream processors the 4850 had i thought it was better, but i wanted to make sure.  i just want a bit better performance on DX10 games so yeah, and thanks for the custom bios laguna x i'll have to try it out when my card comes!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 18, 2010)

dude just save a little more and get a 5750.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with the 5750. They're all so close in price right now that there's no real reason not to unless you absolutely can't afford the extra $15. 

$135 Sapphire
$140 XFX <-- Lifetime warranty.


----------



## DarkOCean (Jan 18, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> I agree with the 5750. They're all so close in price right now that there's no real reason not to unless you absolutely can't afford the extra $15.
> 
> $135 Sapphire
> $140 XFX <-- Lifetime warranty.



+1


----------



## GSquadron (Apr 17, 2010)

Latelly the price of 5750 has gone up and for me the best card possible to get is 5770. I would be extremelly happy to see the 5770 go green without needing any other power connectors. The best choice for a rig with no other connectors for now is 5750 go green one, but it costs nearly the same as 5770.


----------

